# New Guy



## Spatzw (Jan 9, 2014)

Just stepping in to introduce myself, My name is Will and I currently train in JKD I am extremely new to it, only been training now for 3 months, but I am completely in love with it. Im looking forward to all of the knowledge that I can get from the more experienced people here.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 9, 2014)

Spatzw said:


> Just stepping in to introduce myself, My name is Will and I currently train in JKD I am extremely new to it, only been training now for 3 months, but I am completely in love with it. Im looking forward to all of the knowledge that I can get from the more experienced people here.



Welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mauthos (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## K-man (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome. 
:wavey:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Spatzw said:


> Just stepping in to introduce myself, My name is Will and I currently train in JKD I am extremely new to it, only been training now for 3 months, but I am completely in love with it. Im looking forward to all of the knowledge that I can get from the more experienced people here.



Welcome to MT.  You will find many practitioners here, as well as others with lots of knowledge in other arts if you have questions about that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

